# DIY card sight and lanyard



## MakoPat (11 mo ago)

I just got into blowguns seriously. I grew up on a river bank and loved ninja movies... so I had made blowguns and bought the 36" flea market/pawn shop .40 calibers. 

I have been studying the forum here and Youtube like I did 4 or so years when I seriously got into slingshots. And about 12 or so years ago I found the Slingshot Channel by Jorg Sprave. This time I found The Blowgun Channel and @Lobohunter 's videos. John on the Blowgun Channel has a video on this card sight. 

The lanyard is to help me secure the pipe because my left hand is weakened due to a pinched nerve. I secured it with a leather tong using clove hitches and single overhand knots.

I cannot exactly see the shadow "V" image that is described, but I see the right side of this card sight just left if the target. I made a mock up with cardboard and sharpie marks. However when the lighting is poor I couldn't see the marks. The kydex is more sturdy and allowed for notches which are highly visible in poor lighting.


Any tips or comments or what-have-yous will be appreciated.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Keep both eyes open while focusing on the target.. You need to see two barrels in your peripheral vision . If you do this then you'll see a V with the card sight .


----------



## hoggy (Jan 4, 2021)

get some. nice groups. looks we're gonna have to add blowguns to the tn slingshot meet.


----------



## MakoPat (11 mo ago)

treefork said:


> Keep both eyes open while focusing on the target.. You need to see two barrels in your peripheral vision . If you do this then you'll see a V with the card sight .


Thanks. Much appreciated.

I always shoot both eyes open. It doesn't look like two barrels to me. I have a strong peripheral vision and shoot most things instinctively.

My breathe work and "Tuh" need time to condition so my elevation is a touch wonky after I get winded... but my shot all fall in the center line so my follow through and sighting seem good.


hoggy said:


> get some. nice groups. looks we're gonna have to add blowguns to the tn slingshot meet.


Yeh buddy, we are adding them.
It'll be way easier to set up targets and backstops for blowguns.


----------



## headhunter (Jul 18, 2021)

Nice, it's an interesting concept, but I'm more interested in those targets you have under the pepsi can lol.


----------



## MakoPat (11 mo ago)

headhunter said:


> Nice, it's an interesting concept, but I'm more interested in those targets you have under the pepsi can lol.


Yeah, the slingshot targets/spinners. Very fun, but I only get about 150 shots per week now with a wrist rocket with SimpleShot .5mm black latex and 1/4" steel balls these days due a bonked left elbow pinching my ulnary nerves.

When I get patched up Imma knock that spinner silly. I do shoot the stun darts at them.

Pretty fun. But that can has to die!!


----------



## Lobohunter (Aug 22, 2020)

Well the card site is interesting
And may be a good device to learn with
These days I just site the barrel over target and lop the darts in there
It's amazing just how accurate a blowgun can be


----------

